# 26" Magnavox LCD HDTV



## CanadianEh48 (May 29, 2008)

Is this TV worth the buy? 3 months old. $500 CAD. VERY good condition. I'm also not certain of the inputs on the back? Im wanting to use it in conjunction with MY PS3, so is it HDCP compliant? Thanks!

EDIT: model #26MF231D


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nothing I can find mentions HDCP as being a feature of this TV. Also, it'll only support up to 768p so don't expect it to be a great device of watching HD programming. Games should be OK but it is rather smallish.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You can get new HD LCD's for less. I have THIS ONE and like it very much.


----------

